# Looking for a good quality travel trailer, new or used 2012 on up.



## Ragin Inferno (Dec 26, 2014)

I am thinking about purchasing a travel trailer and I'd been doing some research.  I have found what I think are some pretty good ones made by Outdoors RV Manufacturing and also Northwood Manufacturing. These 2 manufacturers have truss roofs, aluminum side frames, very well built chassis, heavy duty axles, use real plywood and not press wood, have solid wood cabinets and thick one piece insulated walls. The problem is that I cannot find any dealers with this kind of quality trailers in my area ( South Louisiana ).  The nearest dealer is and Artic Fox over in Austin TX.  Does anyone know of any other types of trailers built to this type of quality  that at least within a 4 or 5 hr drive from Houma Louisiana.


----------



## Poyfrhdelop (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you for good communication.


----------

